
Options for moving a C# application off of Windows? - gangstead
I&#x27;m looking to port a C# application into a Linux environment.  I can&#x27;t find any success stories of businesses moving large applications to run on .NET Core so I&#x27;m wondering if it&#x27;s not straight forward.
======
Multicomp
We need more information on what dependencies your application has. Is it
Silverlight? What does it target?

Our company has been moving all new stuff to .NET Core 2.1 and it has been
relatively painless. We don't use things like WCF or Silverlight, however,
just plain old C/F# classes that play nice with .NET Standard (the cross
between full Framework and Core)

